# Food Safety News - 12/05/2021



## daveomak.fs (Dec 5, 2021)

*Two E. coli infections in children under investigation in Wales*
By News Desk on Dec 05, 2021 12:03 am
Public health officials in Wales are investigating two E. coli O157 infections at different primary schools in the country. Public Health Wales, Conwy County Borough Council and Betsi Cadwaladr University Health Board are looking into a case of E. coli O157 at a primary school in Abergele. The same three agencies are also investigating a... Continue Reading


*CDC declares salmonella outbreak linked to backyard poultry over*
By News Desk on Dec 05, 2021 12:01 am
An outbreak of Salmonella infections traced to backyard poultry flocks that infected 1,135 people across 48 states, the District of Columbia and Puerto Rico has been declared over, according to an update from the CDC. The outbreak resulted in two deaths but the ages of the victims were not reported. A fourth of the patients... Continue Reading


*Enoki mushrooms test positive for Listeria monocytogenes in Michigan*
By News Desk on Dec 04, 2021 09:16 pm
The Michigan Department of Agriculture and Rural Development (MDARD) late Saturday told consumers not to eat the following brand of fresh enoki mushrooms after a sample tested positive for Listeria monocytogenes. The food safety issue was identified as part of proactive, routine sampling and testing by the department. The impacted brand is listed below: Xinkang... Continue Reading


----------

